# Performance upgrades.....



## projeck (Apr 12, 2005)

I just purchased a used 2000 Maxima SE w/ 50k on it, one owner.
I' m looking to add some performance upgrades to it, and looking to produce a car with power and handling that is good for track.
Here are the first sets of upgrades:

-Iridium Spark Plugs
-Electrical Grounding Kit
-Cold Air Intake
-High-Flow Cat. Converter
-Stainless Steel Y-pipe
-Dual Cat-back Exhaust System
-Oil Cooler Kit

If anybody has suggestions on maybe something that could help me get more performance after this first stage of mods let me know?


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

projeck said:


> I just purchased a used 2000 Maxima SE w/ 50k on it, one owner.
> I' m looking to add some performance upgrades to it, and looking to produce a car with power and handling that is good for track.
> Here are the first sets of upgrades:
> 
> ...


1. Unless you're boosting or using nitrous, copper plugs are good enough. Stick to the OEM plugs. See write-up here: 

http://maxmods.dyndns.org/index.php?MaximaSparkPlugs

2. A good grounding kit should get ya smoother idle and increased throttle response, but nothing more, no HP gains, if that's what you're thinking. It definitely helps if you're running a system. 

3. The only good CAI for the Maxima is made by Place Racing, who is now selling under the Cattman brand. The Injen does not do as it claims. Check it out at: www.cattman.com. However, short ram intakes from Stillen, Berk Technology, and Frankencar work just as well, as does the GAB (ghetto air box) mod. See link: 

http://home.insightbb.com/~dwh/GAB.htm

Btw, the GAB has dynoed to give 9 whp gains, which is better than all the other intakes listed. 

4. A high flow cat isn't necessary unless you're boosting, running nitrous, or have headers or a y-pipe... it'll give ya very very slight gains, but ya need the complete exhaust set-up for it to really be beneficial. 

5. y-pipe = best bang for the buck in terms of HP for the VQ30. Gains are around 12 whp typically. 

6. Dual cat-backs for the Maxima aren't true dual cat-backs. I bet you're looking at the one from Custom Maxima, which only has one b-pipe that splits off to another muffler. This doesn't give ya much more gains than any other good 2.5" diamter cat-back, is much heavier, and requires a rear bumper mod to fit. IMO, its not worth it, but it definitely sounds nice. 

7. Oil cooler kit.... admittedly, I don't know much about it because not many people have really talked about it unless they're blown or boosting... 

8. As a final comment... I notice you've only listed "power" mods... but ya should also consider some suspension mods like stiffer struts and springs, because that'll stabilize the car at higher speeds and it also helps on launches. Motor mounts will minimize power losses from the crank since they reduce movement of the engine and will probably reduce some of the HP loss from the crank to the wheels. A lighter crank pulley and flywheel (if you have a manual) will net ya another 10-20 whp as well, but that's an extremely rough estimate. If you're an automatic, look into a VB mod too, which will help your 1-2 shifting considerably, esp at the track.


----------



## projeck (Apr 12, 2005)

Thanks for your insight on products, this gives me a better understanding of what to look for. Thank You Puppetmaster.


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

Oil cooler kit really isnt worth the cost.


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

projeck said:


> Thanks for your insight on products, this gives me a better understanding of what to look for. Thank You Puppetmaster.


No problem... lemme know if ya have more questions.... happy modding... :thumbup:


----------

